# Forum design in progress



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be working on the theme for this forum, so please pardon any broken HTML you might see.

If you have comments, criticisms, suggestions, etc., this is a good place to post them.

This is your forum, and your feedback will help make it the way you want it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i dont know if i like the purple, i guess i never liked the road colors


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Holy Crap I like it!   If we could get a little Yellow, itd be even sweeter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I like what I see.. Lookin good


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The yellow was real bright ;-)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

quick question, is the colors from the Hex Code chart???


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's freakin' unbelieveable...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good job, I like it!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cris said:


> quick question, is the colors from the Hex Code chart???


Yes. #rrggbb

rr = 2 hex digits, value of red
gg = green
bb = blue


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh your right, there isnt a yellow that works very well 

#FFFF00
#EEEE00
#FFFC00
#FFFF2B


maybe you could try a couple of those??? its just really bad on the white

the second one seems allright


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cris said:


> yeh your right, there isnt a yellow that works very well
> 
> #FFFF00
> #EEEE00
> ...


Where do you want these colors tried? The text/link colors in the purple background?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the purple borders (for examle at the top of this post) and such , maybe its just me but i dont want road colors


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

if that doesnt work how about a "sunday best" combo any laker fans how problems with any of the things ive said????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll switch over to the gold color in a few minutes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i like this, anyone else think the other one is better???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Laker gold with Laker purple for the links


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is good. Real good.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i like


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Laker gold with Laker purple for the links



very cool, much reputatiton points


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

man i like the way u put this together...this is tight!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Can we get Player Profile and local coverage links like the other forums?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Can we get Player Profile and local coverage links like the other forums?


Wow great minds think alike.. I was thinking about asking about that aswell.. Just came into my brain all the sudden.. That would be cool if it's possible DaBullz!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Post links to the local newspaper www sites for lakers coverage, and any other useful sites. I'll get the usual ones (NBA.com, sportsline, yahoo, espn, etc.).

I'm not from LA, so I don't know what those sites would be.

I'll also get the player links myself.

In the form:

URL
text
URL
text
...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Got some links.. 

NBA.com Lakers
ESPN Lakers Clubhouse
CBS Sportsline Lakers
Yahoo! Lakers
Los Angeles Times (Lakers)
L.A. Daily News (Lakers)
Press Enterprise (Lakers)

Chucky Atkins
Tony Bobbitt
Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Caron Butler
Brian Cook
Vlade Divac
Devean George
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Chris Mihm
Lamar Odom
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton

If someone knows any and wants to post it go ahead..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Orange County Register (Lakers)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

^ Thanks.. Now if this gets done that would be cool


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Any update on the links DaBullz?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea, any update?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Links are up. Report any broken ones to me here.

This is an awesome looking forum, IMO


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Working fine for me.. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Very Nice! :greatjob:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

:banana: :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can we unsticky this now? The top of our forum is really cluttered.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

:banana:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

clien said:


> :banana:


was there a point to that post?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> was there a point to that post?


i wanted to see the friggin dancing bannana gimme a friggin break :biggrin: 

jk there was no point to it sorry(i guess)
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: --there that should hold me over for a couple posts


----------

